# Bowl gouges are awesome



## chippin-in (Jan 31, 2017)

So the last couple of days I've been on the lathe and started using my bowl gouges more. On other stuff I would use them very little and then mostly go with carbide chisels. But the last two days I have been going with the bowl gouges almost exclusively and I am really really loving them. They are so incredibly versatile. But I do want to get one with an Irish grind. I think that maybe even more versatile than the ones that I have. I need a couple more chisels too, like a round nose scraper, a better parting tool and a hollowing chisel. But those will come in time.

Today I was practicing on another piece of that crappy wood, but I might be able to save this piece.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 31, 2017)

I've got several carbide tools, but I always reach for my Pinnacle 3/8" bowl gouge. It eats up the wood and stays sharp longer than my 1/2" Doug Thompson bowl gouge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2017)

Your moving fast Robert! It took me literally years to trust a bowl gouge, I would always get nasty catches, bravo to you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 31, 2017)

It is amazing how smooth of a finish you can get from a bowl gouge


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 31, 2017)

You can grind your bowl gouge to an Irish grind. Its much more versatile!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 31, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> You can grind your bowl gouge to an Irish grind. Its much more versatile!!



Yes I have watched videos on it. But I don't have a grinder... Yet


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2017)

I haven't been turning long, started out with carbide tools. I got a smoking deal on a pretty good set of Sorby steel tools recently, and a Wolverine grinding jig. I went to Woodcraft yesterday and bought a Rikon slow speed grinder. As soon as it comes in (back order), I'm off to @woodman6415 's house to learn how to sharpen and use these things!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> I haven't been turning long, started out with carbide tools. I got a smoking deal on a pretty good set of Sorby steel tools recently, and a Wolverine grinding jig. I went to Woodcraft yesterday and bought a Rikon slow speed grinder. As soon as it comes in (back order), I'm off to @woodman6415 's house to learn how to sharpen and use these things!!



More like show you what little I know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2017)

Admin please delete triple post of mine .... not sure if it was me or phone ... thanks


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> More like show you what little I know



I'll wait until after Jimmy Klewes teaches you everything he knows!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2017)

The best video for gouge sharpening in my opinion is Thompson Tool ... explains the grind and how to set wolverine jig ..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 1, 2017)

I saw the one by Jim Falgoni(?) at the woodturning shop. He shows you how to turn a standard Bowl gouge into an Irish grind and then how to sharpen it. It's pretty good. I'm going to check out the one you just mentioned also


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's on by John Lucas on correcting problems with grinds.
Short, clear, and to the point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 1, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Yes I have watched videos on it. But I don't have a grinder... Yet




you have GOT to have a grinder and jig right next to your lathe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> you have GOT to have a grinder and jig right next to your lathe



I KNOW!! Money is a little tight. I have four kids and my car insurance just went up $800 a year!! I will get one soon tho.


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I KNOW!! Money is a little tight. I have four kids and my car insurance just went up $800 a year!! I will get one soon tho.



Woodcraft has the Rikon 8" slow speed on sale for $99 right now, that's how I got mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> Woodcraft has the Rikon 8" slow speed on sale for $99 right now, that's how I got mine.



I read some reviews on bench grinders a few weeks ago and to my surprise the Harbor Freight Central Machinery 8 inch grinder took second place behind Baldor. I think I can get a six-inch from Harbor Freight for about $32 with the 20% discount coupon. I know it's not a slow-speed grinder but it may have to work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> Here's on by John Lucas on correcting problems with grinds.
> Short, clear, and to the point.



Only thing he didn't show was how to set the angle of gouge ?? Hope I'm saying that right ... some like a 40deg most use a 60 deg. And it takes a lot of practice to freehand sharpen .. not for newbies


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I read some reviews on bench grinders a few weeks ago and to my surprise the Harbor Freight Central Machinery 8 inch grinder took second place behind Baldor. I think I can get a six-inch from Harbor Freight for about $32 with the 20% discount coupon. I know it's not a slow-speed grinder but it may have to work.



I've seen a few guys using high speed to sharpen ... usually turn on to full speed then turn off before touching tool ... they say it keeps you from taking too much off ... I use the Rikon slow speed ... have recently upgraded one side to a Cbn wheel ... made a lot of difference ..


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 3, 2017)

Lowes has a Delta VS 6" grinder 2000 rpm and 3400 rpm for $80. I think i will get that one (after i sell a bowl). I have 30 on a lowes card and a little cash from another bowl so i should be good. I will hopefully get a finer wheel 80 or 120 for it too.

Thanks for all the info
Robert


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2017)

What a lot of people have told me is the CBN wheels are the way to go. That'll be down the road for me though. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> What a lot of people have told me is the CBN wheels are the way to go. That'll be down the road for me though. Tony



Just put one on mine a month or so ago ... difference between day and night .. just my opinion..

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 3, 2017)

If my calculations are correct, the 6" wheel at 2000 rpm should be slower than 8" at 1750 rpm.
8" circumference 25.13×1750=43977 or 3664 feet
6" circ 18.85×2000=37700 or 3141 feet.

So the Delta should work fine.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> If my calculations are correct, the 6" wheel at 2000 rpm should be slower than 8" at 1750 rpm.
> 8" circumference 25.13×1750=43977 or 3664 feet
> 6" circ 18.85×2000=37700 or 3141 feet.
> 
> ...



I didn't check your math, but I think you're right about the speed issue. One thing you should consider is grinding away the heel in your gouges to shorten the bevel(see crude illustration below). With the six inch wheel, the bevel will be more concave that one from a larger wheel, so shortening the bevel will help keep the heel from brusing the wood on interior cuts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

